# dewitii spathe



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This is the best that can be shown, for now. 
It does not appear this spathe will open completely. 
Perhaps some of the others with developing spathes will open fully. 
Bill


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Damn Bill, your like the "Crypt whisperer" great job, awesome pic.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry it is not the shot I was waiting for. Too bad it did not open as it is rather fringed.
This is the Kiunga dewitii, not the one that is floating around in the hobby. I think t is very rare here. Would love to know who else in the States has this one.
Am waiting on some other spathes of this special Crypt to see if they might open into their beautiful mauve display. Then I will submit another photo.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Patience is a virtue!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

saddletramp said:


> This is the Kiunga dewitii, not the one that is floating around in the hobby.


This is the only known location for dewitii that I know. They are the same.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, AFAIK all cultivated Cryptocoryne dewitii plants stem from T. Idei's collection in 2009 near Kiunga, the only known locality. However the pics on The Crypts Pages indicate some variability among the plants in the location, so maybe the cultivated ones show slight differences, too: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/dew/dew.html

Btw., according to an article in the German journal Amazonas (July / August 2013) Hans-Georg Evers has tried C. dewitii submerged in a tank and found out that it's a recommendable, easy to cultivate aquarium plant.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

miremonster said:


> Yes, AFAIK all cultivated Cryptocoryne dewitii plants stem from T. Idei's collection in 2009 near Kiunga, the only known locality. However the pics on The Crypts Pages indicate some variability among the plants in the location, so maybe the cultivated ones show slight differences, too: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/dew/dew.html
> 
> Btw., according to an article in the German journal Amazonas (July / August 2013) Hans-Georg Evers has tried C. dewitii submerged in a tank and found out that it's a recommendable, easy to cultivate aquarium plant.


Yes, well said as always miremonster. 

My friend read that Amazonas article too. I'm currently attempting one submersed in my tank and will report back. So far one new leaf in a little over a week, but I suspect it will perk up once it gets a better root system.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Aaron are the leaves much different submersed?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

denske said:


> Aaron are the leaves much different submersed?


Not so far.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

When This thread was started, the focus (no pun intended) was on posting the photo not on origin details. Sorry all.

The collection data on the dewitii here is Idei PW-05, Papua New Guinea, Western province, Kiunga. 

Aaron, what is the collection data on the dewitii you are growing?

Any others out there growing dewitii? Your experiences growing dewitii would be helpful. We know you are out there!!

Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

saddletramp said:


> When This thread was started, the focus (no pun intended) was on posting the photo not on origin details. Sorry all.
> 
> The collection data on the dewitii here is Idei PW-05, Papua New Guinea, Western province, Kiunga.
> 
> ...


I'll have to ask my source about the collection data. I do know it's the real deal though.

I don't know of another place it's ever been found. Much like zukalii you either have it or you don't. As Miremonster said there is likely genetic variability even in the same location so it is possible yours looks ever so _slightly_ different than another one.


----------

